# Never bothered with Dragon Ball Z



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I was preoccupied with Batman TAS, Xmen TAS, TMNT Power Rangers etc as a kid so I basically missed DBZ during its run in the mid 90s

should I start with the new remastered DBZ Kai or should i just check out the original episodes in their original form?


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't bother with Dragonball Z Kai. The editing is atrocious :roll. There's barely any blood, and I think they're gonna skip the majin buu saga anyway (which is a huge part of the series, they're just gonna skip that entire 100 episodes, don't know how but it looks like they don't plan on showing it). I suggest just watching the original series, that was way better in my opinion. 

On a side note: Batman TAS > any other superhero show


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopeful25 said:


> On a side note: Batman TAS > any other superhero show


Superman: The Animated Series and Justice League were pretty amazing too. Basically, any Bruce Timm series is going to be awesome. I never realized how cool Solomon Grundy was until I saw him through the prism of the animated Justice League.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

watch the original


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Dragonball and DBZ.. good times.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess I'm in the minority here, but I'd recommend DBZ KAI. I think the violence might have been scaled back slightly, but if you buy the uncut dvds (or watch it online uncut) there isn't much different in the violence and action. The biggest difference is that Kai moves at a much better pace than the original series. The original series had to be careful not to catch up to the manga, so they would add a lot of pointless storylines that added little to the series other than slowing the main plot down so the anime wouldn't catch up to the manga. The original series would also drag out fights by spending entire episodes of fighters taunting each other and powering up before actually fighting. As Hopeful said though, Kai actually was cancelled before they could do the final story arc, so you will have to watch the original series for that.

Also, if you want the full story, you need to start with the original Dragon Ball series, not Dragon Ball Z, but it isn't essential. The original series is actually better than DBZ in some ways imo and theres only one original series, but always make sure you watch the uncut version.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Get dragonball. Dragonball Z had good action, intermittently, and that's it. The writing is bad right off the get go, gets a bit better at first, until the vegeta series ends, and then goes right back down, and falls off a cliff halfway through the Namek series and somehow consistently manages to even worse with each saga. When you're a kid, and that doesn't matter, it's a great show, but despite all of the fan love you'll find, there really isn't any real substance to the series. The worst part of the show is how painfully, and slowly, they drag on, and on. The dialogue is super repetitive, and unnecessary, to turn a single episode's worth of crappy story into 10 episodes. The animation is also nothing at all special, with the regular lazy tricks using repeat frames, flashing over and over. To make a comparison, DBZ is comparable to a Michael Bay action movie - all flash, no substance.

Before I get ragged on, I did watch a lot of the show (through Majin Boo), and did like it for a while, until I began to appreciate story, writing, character development, etc. If you have a selective taste, you'll be wasting your time with DBZ. Again, check out Dragonball, it's way way way better.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> Superman: The Animated Series and Justice League were pretty amazing too. Basically, any Bruce Timm series is going to be awesome. I never realized how cool Solomon Grundy was until I saw him through the prism of the animated Justice League.


Superman TAS was good, Justice League Unlimited was awesome too (that might be just as good). But I still think Batman TAS was the best, that's just my personal preference though, those other series were good too.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopeful25 said:


> Superman TAS was good, Justice League Unlimited was awesome too (that might be just as good). But I still think Batman TAS was the best, that's just my personal preference though, those other series were good too.


Yeah, I'd probably agree with you. I wish the mainstream Batman continuity would incorporate Baby Doll from TAS--she was a much too fascinatingly sad and oddball character to have fallen into obscurity.

Sorry for changing the subject, OP!


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here, but I'd recommend DBZ KAI. I think the violence might have been scaled back slightly, but if you buy the uncut dvds (or watch it online uncut) there isn't much different in the violence and action. The biggest difference is that Kai moves at a much better pace than the original series. The original series had to be careful not to catch up to the manga, so they would add a lot of pointless storylines that added little to the series other than slowing the main plot down so the anime wouldn't catch up to the manga. The original series would also drag out fights by spending entire episodes of fighters taunting each other and powering up before actually fighting. As Hopeful said though, Kai actually was cancelled before they could do the final story arc, so you will have to watch the original series for that.
> 
> Also, if you want the full story, you need to start with the original Dragon Ball series, not Dragon Ball Z, but it isn't essential. The original series is actually better than DBZ in some ways imo and theres only one original series, but always make sure you watch the uncut version.


I guess I'll be taking this mans advice


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> The best part of DBZ is when they shoot energy balls that are supposed to be like the speed of light *and they don't even get to their destination until the next episode.*


LOL


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm just like you, I recommend watching the original episodes. DBZ is awesome by the way. A little preview for you...Vegeta vs Android 19.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

same episode but in Ocean Dub.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

can watch it all online on some site i'll list later, I spent a couple rainy days watchn it haha.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> The best part of DBZ is when they shoot energy balls that are supposed to be like the speed of light and they don't even get to their destination until the next episode.


Hahaha! Yep!

I was beginning to think that a certain planet, which will remain nameless, would never blow up!!!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

rweezer36 said:


> The best part of DBZ is when they shoot energy balls that are supposed to be like the speed of light and they don't even get to their destination until the next episode.


Not to mention the whole business of power levels lol. Remember when it was a big deal that Goku got a power level *OVER 9000!!!!!!*? They get to Namek and 9000 is nothing, and Frieza, the seemingly most powerful being in the universe has one over 1,000,000 in the second form, and lord knows how high he got eventually. Another couple of seasons later and Frieza is a complete joke, and somehow, on the Earth, stronger enemies can be found a dime a dozen. Things just get silly, so, like I said, the series really isn't worth watching beyond Namek.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> Not to mention the whole business of power levels lol. Remember when it was a big deal that Goku got a power level *OVER 9000!!!!!!*? They get to Namek and 9000 is nothing, and Frieza, the seemingly most powerful being in the universe has one over 1,000,000 in the second form, and lord knows how high he got eventually. Another couple of seasons later and Frieza is a complete joke, and somehow, on the Earth, stronger enemies can be found a dime a dozen. Things just get silly, so, like I said, the series really isn't worth watching beyond Namek.


From what I understand Namek, was originally going to be the final story line, which makes sense when you think about it and look at what happened to the show from that point.. Up until that point, the dragon balls had always been at the center of the story, but then they get turned into a small plot point. A handy cure for dying and little else. The power levels went to such insane levels, that they just dropped the idea all together. Vegeta, who had been cold, ruthless, and evil turns into a family man, and the process is handled so poorly that it isn't even remotely believable. Would any of the main cast actually trust this man after he tried to kill them all and blow up the Earth? Would Bulma mate with him after his henchman murdered her previous boyfriend in cold blood? Not to mention the new villains like Cell would actually put off their plans for world domination ( or whatever they were after) and allow the main cast to engage them in one on one battles. Essentially the writer decided to throw away whatever paper thin storyline he previously had and simply make the show a series of battles which often had very little reason or logic to them.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> The best part of DBZ is when they shoot energy balls that are supposed to be like the speed of light and they don't even get to their destination until the next episode.


lol this reminds of when Goku got killed and he ended up spending like ten episodes trying to get to King Kai's place.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I always had hopes for X-men cartoons but they never delivered, you can always count on Batman though. Batman movies are probably the best superhero movies. DBZ is just on another level. If anybody wants the link where to watch DBZ just send me a private message.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> Goku was a compassion extremist (piccolo was evil before too), and obviously the most influential member of the group. Cell was a sophisticated android, I don't think he was after anything but a challenge.


Yeah, but Piccolo never really did much evil to the main cast. His "father" did, but Piccolo himself just talked a big game. He showed up at the tournament to fight Goku, lost and then shook his fist and promised he'd be back. He then ended up having to train Gohan in order to prepare for a more dangerous foe, and during that time he grew to care for him leading to his sacrifice and ultimately accepting that he wasn't the evil guy he thought he was. Piccolo came off to me like the son of an evil dictator with a chip on his shoulder. Vegeta was just pure evil. The guy destroyed planets, killed innocent Nameks, killed his own partner, and several members of the main cast. And then they accept him so willingly into their club where he becomes a family man. Goku's influence must be incredible.

I guess that explanation of Cell works, but even more odd is that the "heroes" were willing to gamble with lives for the sake of a good fight. Trunks warns them of the androids and Bulma reasons they should just use the dragon balls to find Dr. Gero to stop them from being built. But the Z soldiers are more interested in having a good time, and squash this idea. Krillin also reasons that giving them a common foe with Vegeta is a good idea, a piss poor excuse for putting lives at risk with androids that kill them all in the future. And why even agree to Cell's rules? Why not have Goku and the other Sayin's (since everyone else became useless) gang up on him? Logic and DBZ simply doesn't mix.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

rweezer36 said:


> Goku received training from an old pervert who lives alone on a convenience-sized island with a talking turtle, said old pervert also gives him a cloud he had lying around to fly on. Dragonball is not one of those things you can question, it's like religion, you just believe.
> 
> Also, I disagree about the Namek thing. The Cell Games Saga is awesome.


The Silent 1 already put it better than I can in the post above. The difference between Dragonball and Dragonball Z was that Dragonball was plot driven while Dragonball Z was driven only by the fights. Dragonball was about the misadventures of comical characters seeking the dragonballs, while Dragon Ball Z was about the fights and little else. The only purpose of the story in Dragonball Z was to connect the fights in some sort of barely sensical manner; it was forced, and if it was almost entirely cut, the show would have been better off for it, because it adds little to nothing, and acts as a space filler more than anything else.

Only the first season, and maybe the beginning of the second can at all claim to have any serious plot, with the adventure of Goku on Snake way, and his subsequent training and the training of Gohan with Picollo. The latter was also notably the only time in the series there was any sort of character development, and the characters were made to be more than one dimensional; sadly this quickly ended... By the time the characters actually get to Namek, the story might as well be thrown out, and the fights just happen, because that's the only reason you're ever watching.

You could cut out whole episodes and the series would be unaffected, or even made better for it. Who needs to see Goku train for fifty episodes in a tiny ship, by himself, while his counterparts are killing unimportant characters, over, and over, and over? Who needs to see 4 forms of Frieza, 3 of which reveal themselves to characters you know will never defeat the character because it's obvious Goku will have that honor (and with all the not so subtle hinting at Super Sayans it was obvious how)? It only got worse as the series went on, because the little bit of writing there was left got lazier and lazier.

Again, I'm sorry, but don't make Dragonball Z out to be something it isn't. It was fights, and very little else. Comparing it to Dragonball, which actually had writing behind it, is silly because they're completely different shows, despite being in the same universe.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> Bulma is into the badboy type. C'mon, you know everyone thinks Goku's the ****.


I guess when I think of badboys I think more along the lines of the Fonz, and not ruthless warrior who destroys entire civilizations. 


rweezer36 said:


> It's been too long, but Goku dies from illness in the future, he gets medicine from Future trunks, so I think that's why they think everything will be okay. I think Goku ended up being still sick when the androids came, though. Also, I think Cell could blow up the planet or something in an instant if they didn't follow the rules. I'm not 100%, but I bet there's a vague explanation for everything!


Goku dies in the future from illness, and then the androids show up and kill everyone. Trunks travels back in time to give Goku medicine so he wont die and to warn him the androids are coming. Rather than find them before they are complete like Bulma suggests they decide they want the pleasure of fighting these beings who have already wiped them out and enslaved humanity in an alternate time line. And once the cell games began, they could have all teamed up on him if they wanted, (and thats what they end up doing anyways after Goku had already died and Cell had grown even stronger)


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

rweezer36 said:


> It's been too long, but Goku dies from illness in the future, he gets medicine from Future trunks, so I think that's why they think everything will be okay. I think Goku ended up being still sick when the androids came, though. Also, I think Cell could blow up the planet or something in an instant if they didn't follow the rules. I'm not 100%, but I bet there's a vague explanation for everything!


Cell could potentially blow up the solar system with a kamehameha.

the android saga was actually very interesting to me (cause of the time travel) basically whatever trunks did didn't change anything for his future because ultimately when he saved goku his timeline deviated from that universe's history, so he pretty much came from a parallel world where nothing changed in the end.... kinda sad actually.

not to mention the cell from this universe was actually killed, the cell they were fighting was from an alternate universe even more different from where trunks came from.

I really love timetravel plots lol and they incorporated the multiverse theory in dragonball ftw


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

is that dragon ball z game for PS3 any good?

Raging something, forgot the title of it, I seen it in the demo section of PSN


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I tried watching it after hearing that Naruto was inspired by it... but I thought it sucked gangrenous testicles.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I guess you're one of the people who believes Naruto is the mother****ing best anime that was ever ****ing made in the entire ****ing history of anime history... your taste is understandable then.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

rweezer36 said:


> Bulma is into the badboy type. C'mon, you know everyone thinks Goku's the ****.
> 
> It's been too long, but Goku dies from illness in the future, he gets medicine from Future trunks, so I think that's why they think everything will be okay. I think Goku ended up being still sick when the androids came, though. Also, I think Cell could blow up the planet or something in an instant if they didn't follow the rules. I'm not 100%, but I bet there's a vague explanation for everything!


Goku died so many times, he died when Piccolo killed his brother Raditz and the beam went through Goku too. Goku wouldn't even be Super Saiyan 1 if it wasn't for these wishes to bring him back. A lot of superheroes don't get so many chances to come back from the dead.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Cynical said:


> I guess you're one of the people who believes Naruto is the mother****ing best anime that was ever ****ing made in the entire ****ing history of anime history... your taste is understandable then.


Not really, and **** you.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

CeilingStarer said:


> Not really, and **** you.


Oh sorry, I guess you're into more mature anime stuff like hello kitty and kerokeropi where they talk slow, and use small words so you can half understand them eh? my bad.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

hello kitty goes ham


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Cynical said:


> Oh sorry, I guess you're into more mature anime stuff like hello kitty and kerokeropi where they talk slow, and use small words so you can half understand them eh? my bad.


... apparently I really hit a nerve.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Nope, just me trying to be witty to match your direct insult.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Cynical said:


> Nope, just me trying to be witty to match your direct insult.


After you insulted him first, for no reason other than he didn't agree with you that DBZ sucked, which it did to anyone who actually cares about a semblance of a story. I haven't see more than a few minutes of Naruto, it really wasn't my thing, but I imagine it's better than DBZ in content, since the bar is set pretty low if that's the standard...


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

lonelyjew said:


> After you insulted him first, for no reason other than he didn't agree with you that DBZ sucked, which it did to anyone who actually cares about a semblance of a story. I haven't see more than a few minutes of Naruto, it really wasn't my thing, but I imagine it's better than DBZ in content, since the bar is set pretty low if that's the standard...


and some unknown guy steps in to inflate a situation that has already simmered down, awesome. anyway I'm pretty sure you're thinking that I'm totally hard for dbz, all I have to say to that is... nope. its not ever in my top 20 but naruto isn't even near my top 100 if I ever watch that many anime.

I really hate it when people start comparing naruto to dbz, I have read so much **** about naruto vs dbz written by (what people assumes) stupid 10 year old narutard (yes that's what they're called) who don't know **** and who talk so much smack about a show that came first and is a legend in the industry, a show that is actually far better than that poor excuse of an anime.


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I loved DBZ as a youngin but i doubt it would be that great if i watched it the first time as an adult. And id agree that the stories are weak, but it has some of the greatest characters imo. Especially Goku.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Hopeful25 said:


> Don't bother with Dragonball Z Kai. The editing is atrocious :roll. There's barely any blood, and I think they're gonna


You're probably watching the Nick toons version. They edited it down and cut out the blood for the kids. Here's a link for the Uncut version. The original is like a soap opera, they stretch the details out for months when it could have been covered in a week. Thats my only issue with the first one. I find its still entertaining for the most part even if the plot isn't that complex.

http://www.dubbinz.eu/anime/completed_tv_series/dragonball_kai/episode001.php


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I never liked Dragon Ball Z as a kid, but I started watching Kai, which is AMAZING.


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

Watch Dragon ball and then watch Dragon ball z original. it is one of the best animations ever


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

So I was watching the uncut version of Kai _(I'm assuming its uncut because I saw blood dripping from some foreheads)_ with my 6 yr old nephew _(He actually knows more about than me)_ I'm 3 episodes deep and it seems pretty interesting so far.

I only downloaded the first season.....I'm not one of those people who has to have all 1,000 episodes or whatever.

I just wanted to get a basic understanding of what I missed out on in elementary and why all my classmates were so excited about this.

Which season does Kai stop at?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> So I was watching the uncut version of Kai _(I'm assuming its uncut because I saw blood dripping from some foreheads)_ with my 6 yr old nephew _(He actually knows more about than me)_ I'm 3 episodes deep and it seems pretty interesting so far.
> 
> I only downloaded the first season.....I'm not one of those people who has to have all 1,000 episodes or whatever.
> 
> ...


Its hard to say. Dragon Ball Z wasn't released in seasons, in Japan, but thats how Funimation released it in America. Also keep in mind, that when Funimation originally released Dragon Ball Z it was edited so heavily, that entire episodes were lost and thus the episode count between the Japanese and English versions differs. If we're going by the original Japanese version than Kai stops at the equivalent of DBZ episode 195.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

ShinAkuma:1059552447 said:


> I always had hopes for X-men cartoons but they never delivered, you can always count on Batman though. Batman movies are probably the best superhero movies. DBZ is just on another level. If anybody wants the link where to watch DBZ just send me a private message.


Seriously? The 90s X-Men cartoon was ****ing awesome. Also, the new series that is out now (11 or 12 episodes in) is pretty sweet too.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Its hard to say. Dragon Ball Z wasn't released in seasons, in Japan, but thats how Funimation released it in America. Also keep in mind, that when Funimation originally released Dragon Ball Z it was edited so heavily, that entire episodes were lost and thus the episode count between the Japanese and English versions differs. If we're going by the original Japanese version than Kai stops at the equivalent of DBZ episode 195.


the only torrent i could find said Kai season 1 :afr


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I am liking kai actually. First time I watched an episode I was all "wtf? I don't remember that fight finishing in 2 episodes" and I like the narrators voice when he says "will goku be able to beat (insert villain name)? see what happens now.." something like that instead of the dreaded "see what happens next week on dragon ball"


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

And I must say, I like the fact that the English version of Kai uses the original Japanese music. It sounds much better that way to me. That terrible rock that added in the original Funimation dub, just came off as trying to hard too make the show "cool".


----------

